# Venison Hash on a Biscuit



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

I made venison hash using some of the venison pastrami I made the other day...





Fried some tatos, onions and venison pastrami.....





My venison hash on a biscuit, topped with creamy gravy...
Also some fruit and scrambled eggs...
I used one of my nice paper plates. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














It was pretty tasty! 
Thanks for checking out my breakfast on a biscuit. :)


----------



## bassman (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks great!  Is that all the gravy you had?  It takes about one quart to really do it justice.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 15, 2009)

cowgirl
Looks delicious and nice pics. You have the identical china and pattern that we do !!!


----------



## dave958 (Feb 15, 2009)

That looks so good but Venison is good with what you make lololol

Dave



http://dracothehound.blogspot.com/


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jeanie, you're killing me. I've got two picnic shoulders in the smoker, and all I've had is two small hot links. You really know how to hurt a guy. Enjoy your day Jeanie. The weather may get nasty... but you always remain a lady.


----------



## pignit (Feb 15, 2009)

*As always........ *

*




*

*Shweeeeeeet!*


----------



## chadpole (Feb 15, 2009)

Jeannie, you should have your own cooking show. I would record it and look at it a hundred times. This is another fine meal you have blessed us with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW! Let me say that again WOW!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you folks! It was a pretty tasty breakfast. 

Bassman, I added more gravy after I took the picture. lol

Marty, I love this kind of china. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave, I sure do like venison...I have two deer in the freezer, so I'm pretty happy. :)

Rich, Can't wait to see your 2 pork shoulders, I know they are going to be awesome. Thank you my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave...you sure are a young lookin' fella. Thanks..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chadpole, we sure have been missing you here. Nice to see you! 

Cigarbque...thank you!!


----------



## supervman (Feb 16, 2009)

Dag nab it now that's brea fiss.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks V! Good to see ya. :)


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 16, 2009)

I second that. Super nice looking food. People pay for that type of stuff.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Scott...thank you!  Good to see you too!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2009)

That looks great wheres my plate


----------



## rsands (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeanie, wow, looks like a perfect breakfast!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you Piney and RSands, I'd share with ya if you lived closer. :)


----------



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Great breakfast Jeanie...You'd put all the restaurants around here out of business!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

lol I doubt that Gene, but thank you!!


----------



## goat (Feb 16, 2009)

Another fine job cowgirl.  Don't let old quart low, Chadpole, talk you into anything.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks tasty but I got to post a recipe to teach you how to make tatters.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL I'll keep an eye on him Daryle....thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm always ready to try a new tater recipe!


----------



## darrin (Feb 16, 2009)

Another fantastic job Jeanie!!


----------

